# D2G wifi issues.



## mentalchaos (Aug 30, 2011)

For some reason since I flashed the first leaked gingerbread update I've had trouble connecting to my router.
Just last night I thought I would give MIUI i try. I love the rom, but I'm still unable to connect to my home router. 
I can connect at Star Bucks, and my school just find though.
My friend on the other hand has a Captivate and it connects just fine.

Would there be a way for me to turn my pc in the wired hot spot like through usb?


----------



## mentalchaos (Aug 30, 2011)

I got it to work for now. On MIUI by default proxy is turned on. I turned it off, now it works.


----------

